# My Painting of the Sydney Harbour Bridge



## Misty Mirrors (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## escorial (Jun 7, 2014)

wow..luv the curve of the bridge..wow!


----------



## Gumby (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice perspective there.


----------



## GummyBear (Jun 24, 2014)

Painting?  Wow!  Looks more like a photograph.  You are very talented.


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you escorial, Gumby and Gummybear. Do you paint?


----------



## Abby (Jun 25, 2014)

This is stunning, I really like your clean style, reminds me a little of David Hockney but yours is more detailed and realistic than his work


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you, Abby.
I looked at David Hockney's site. He is very concerned about his copyright.


----------



## apple (Jun 26, 2014)

I don't paint.  How on earth do you do it.  So real.   Wonderful


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Jun 26, 2014)

I hold a ruler/measure at arm's length and point it at the subject. I read off the length. I multiply it by a scale so that it fits on my board. Then I put a cross on the board. I do that many times. That's how I get the perspective. I learned that in geography lessons at school many years ago.


----------



## GEWrock (Jun 29, 2014)

The depth of the painting is wonderful! The excellent shadow detail in the picture creates a more 3D appearance, and the colors are very inviting!


----------



## Morkonan (Jun 29, 2014)

Misty Mirrors said:


> I hold a ruler/measure at arm's length and point it at the subject. I read off the length. I multiply it by a scale so that it fits on my board. Then I put a cross on the board. I do that many times. That's how I get the perspective. I learned that in geography lessons at school many years ago.



Nice!

Medium?


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Jul 1, 2014)

Hallo GEWrock.
Thank you.

Hello Morkonan.
The medium is mostly acrylic.


----------



## CrimsonAngel223 (May 18, 2015)

interesting


----------



## TJ Shortt (May 25, 2015)

Wow! That painting is so life-like and beautiful. Great talent. You are truly blessed. (Not that I'm diminishing the time you put into learning your skill-set.)


----------

